# Biden: "Non attaccheremo Russia. Ma sanzioni durissime e difesa territorio NATO."



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:

"Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
Continueremo a fornire armi difensive all’Ucraina.
L'invasione Russia è già iniziata. Forze russe potrebbero marciare su Kiev.
Mosca pagherà un prezzo carissimo. Le sanzioni saranno più dure del 2014 e saremo pronti a inasprirle.
È violazione della legge internazionale. Agiremo insieme a tutti gli alleati.
Non andremo avanti con il Nord Stream 2, come concordato con la Germania.
Una prima tranche di sanzioni contro due istituzioni finanziarie russe, il debito sovrano, e da domani contro le elite e le loro famiglie. Tagliamo il governo russo dal finanziamento occidentale."


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:
> 
> "Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
> L'invasione Russia è già iniziata. Forze russe potrebbero marciare su Kiev.
> ...



praticamente taglia fuori la russia dai mercati finanziari Europei e Americani. Ma ho la sensazione che Putin ha già l'accordino con i Cinesi perchè c'era da aspettarselo.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:
> 
> "Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
> Continueremo a fornire armi difensive all’Ucraina.
> ...



Sì, difendi come in Afghanistan, bamboccio.

Se non ci liberiamo al più presto dell'influenza di questi squilibrati la vedo buia.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, difendi come in Afghanistan, bamboccio.
> 
> Se non ci liberiamo al più presto dell'influenza di questi squilibrati la vedo buia.


Per uscire dall'influenza USA dobbiamo:

-Uscire dalla Nato
-Uscire dalla UE

Non possiamo farlo, non usciremo mai dall'influenza USA perché pendiamo da loro, in tutti i sensi, da quando ci hanno liberati dall'occupazione nazista, ma liberati come nemici non come alleati.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per uscire dall'influenza USA dobbiamo:
> 
> -Uscire dalla Nato
> -Uscire dalla UE
> ...



C'è comunque da mettersi nelle mani nei capelli a pensare che siamo alleati di questo... da brividi.
Ma al momento non si può fare altrimenti, concordo.


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è comunque da mettersi nelle mani nei capelli a pensare che siamo alleati di questo... da brividi.
> Ma al momento non si può fare altrimenti, concordo.


Anche perché si deve mettere in conto che se anche avessimo un governo che si voglia staccare, con le sanzioni che ci darebbero UE e Nato ci mandano tutti sotto i ponti.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Per uscire dall'influenza USA dobbiamo:
> 
> -Uscire dalla Nato
> -Uscire dalla UE
> ...



Sì, ma in nome di cosa, di grazia. Quindi siamo destinati per l'eternità a dipendere dagli altri? Abbiamo un debito non saldabile? Allora facciamoci annettere e modifichiamo la costituzione.

A me basterebbe uscire dalla UE.

Per la NATO poi ognuno fa come gli pare, vedi la Turchia. Basta volerlo, ma noi siamo i senzapalle per definizione.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

"non andremo avanti con il Nord Stream 2"

andremo ?
non sapevo che gli Stati Uniti fossero coinvolti nell'investimento...


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma in nome di cosa, di grazia. Quindi siamo destinati per l'eternità a dipendere dagli altri? Abbiamo un debito non saldabile? Allora facciamoci annettere e modifichiamo la costituzione.
> 
> A me basterebbe uscire dalla UE.
> 
> Per la NATO poi ognuno fa come gli pare, vedi la Turchia. Basta volerlo, ma noi siamo i senzapalle per definizione.


Si, siamo destinati per l'eternità perché nessun Governo avrà gli interessi ad uscire, perché te parli di interessi nostri, ma i Governi italiani non fanno gli interessi della popolazione ma loro.


Oltretutto per fare una cosa del genere prima devi fare una rivoluzione interna per cambiare la politica italiana, ma non abbiamo niente nemmeno con un lockdown di 5 mesi, con un green pass che viola le libertà del cittadino, sulle vaccinazioni. L'unico che ha tentato di farlo (il dipendente portuale) è stato bollato come black-block o roba del genere. I manifestanti sono tutti jilett gialli (anche le mamme con i bambini). Secondo te l'italiano medio ha voglia di perdere la mattina al bar, la chiamata con l'Iphone e la domenica allo stadio per una rivoluzione?


----------



## Dexter (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:
> 
> "Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
> Continueremo a fornire armi difensive all’Ucraina.
> ...


Eh ma Trump...meglio Biden  gli stessi che poi votano PD e M5S con la bava alla bocca ai seggi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "non andremo avanti con il Nord Stream 2"
> 
> andremo ?
> non sapevo che gli Stati Uniti fossero coinvolti nell'investimento...



La Germania l'ha comunque bloccato. Alla fine le sanzioni le subiamo più noi che i russi


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si, siamo destinati per l'età perché nessun Governo avrà gli interessi ad uscire, perché te parli di interessi nostri, ma i Governi italiani non fanno gli interessi della popolazione ma loro.



Ah, ecco, adesso mi torna di più.

Dipendiamo da UE e USA solo per permettere agli antiitagliani di prendersi mazzette e fare la bella vita svendendo tutto lo svendibile.

Non mi meraviglierei se un giorno venisse fuori che in realtà il suolo itagliano non esiste più e si è ridotto ad un'area paragonabile al Vaticano. Anzi, secondo me già è così, informalmente.


----------



## Andris (22 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Germania l'ha comunque bloccato. Alla fine le sanzioni le subiamo più noi che i russi


vabbè nel momento clou in cui vengono circondati di polemiche e pressioni, ma l'investimento ormai è fatto e non si può tornare indietro.
non hanno bloccato la TAV che non serve a una mazza o quasi figuriamoci un gasdotto in un continente privo...
quando si abbassano i riflettori tornano sui propri passi


----------



## Mika (22 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco, adesso mi torna di più.
> 
> Dipendiamo da UE e USA solo per permettere agli antiitagliani di prendersi mazzette e fare la bella vita svendendo tutto lo svendibile.
> 
> Non mi meraviglierei se un giorno venisse fuori che in realtà il suolo itagliano non esiste più e si è ridotto ad un'area paragonabile al Vaticano. Anzi, secondo me già è così, informalmente.


Noi siamo uno stato sovrano solo per modo di dire. Se cerchi in rete abbiamo:

-Armi nucleari USA e NATO
-Basi Nato
-Scorie radiattive di reattori non nostri
-Bombardieri tattici nucleari USA/Francesi e UK

Siamo i meno indipendenti tra gli stati fondatori CEE e Nato.


----------



## Simo98 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Eh ma Trump...meglio Biden  gli stessi che poi votano PD e M5S con la bava alla bocca ai seggi...


Chissà cosa sarebbe successo con Trump, io dico che se ne sarebbe "fregato" e avrebbe lasciato fare alla Russia, che poi è quello che sta facendo Biden se non fosse per le parole al vento e sanzioni che non cambieranno una fava


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:
> 
> "Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
> Continueremo a fornire armi difensive all’Ucraina.
> ...


Sembra Frankenstein telecomandato da lontano (magari da cammello Harris)


----------



## Swaitak (22 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:
> 
> "Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
> Continueremo a fornire armi difensive all’Ucraina.
> ...


può mettere tutte le sanzioni che vuole, che gliene fot a lui


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Febbraio 2022)

biden chiacchierone


----------



## __king george__ (22 Febbraio 2022)

sanzioni doverose per questo nano pazzo

hanno fatto bene gli USA a non fidarsi mai del tutto di loro


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Putin! Chiunque va contro Draghi, Biden e gentaglia varia non può che avere il mio supporto.


----------



## vota DC (22 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sanzioni doverose per questo nano pazzo
> 
> hanno fatto bene gli USA a non fidarsi mai del tutto di loro


È un favore: lui vende il gas a paesi extraeuropei mentre i paesi UE verrano sanzionati se importano, ma soprattutto le sanzioni colpiscono le repubbliche separatiste che formale fanno parte dell'Ucraina. In pratica se nel Donbass c'è qualcuno fedele a Kiev se lo sono giocato perché l'occidente vuole affamare i ribelli.


----------



## Milo (22 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Putin sta entrando???

così tranquillamente???


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2022)

leggo che il segretario Nato ha detto che hanno messo "in allerta alta 100 Jet e ci sono 120 navi in mare dall'alto nord al mediterraneo"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Un pazzo


----------



## Djici (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma Putin sta entrando???
> 
> così tranquillamente???


Chi sa perché non si leggono più commenti del tipo "ma certo, una guerra dove tutti sanno la data".
E continuano a difendere Putin...
Dai lui stava "solo facendo esercitazioni". Inoltre ha detto che i soldati "si stavano ritirando".
E poi leggo che vogliono provare la diplomazia... Ma quale diplomazia?
Ci sta prendendo in giro da settimane.
Stava guadagnando tempo.
Cosa vuoi trattare con uno di cui non ti puoi fidare?
Potrebbe dire e firmare che si ritirano mentre ordina l'attacco su Kiev.


----------



## Mika (23 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Forza Putin! Chiunque va contro Draghi, Biden e gentaglia varia non può che avere il mio supporto.


Ricordatene quando semmai scoppiasse una guerra, magari poi imbracci il fucile e combatti per lui. Anzi, volendo puoi farlo già ora come volontario. Ti stimerei se lo facessi, è bello difendere anche a costo della vita i propri ideali.


----------



## vota DC (23 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Chi sa perché non si leggono più commenti del tipo "ma certo, una guerra dove tutti sanno la data".
> E continuano a difendere Putin...
> Dai lui stava "solo facendo esercitazioni". Inoltre ha detto che i soldati "si stavano ritirando".
> E poi leggo che vogliono provare la diplomazia... Ma quale diplomazia?
> ...


La diplomazia è questa. Sono costati quindicimila morti tenere il Donbass sotto l'Ucraina, al momento senza colpo ferire si sono uniti ai russi. Se aspetti i carrozzoni della diplomazia internazionale....sono ancora fermi che Taiwan è parte della Cina o che esiste uno stato unico palestinese quando è da più di un decennio che Gaza ignora quello che dicono in Cisgiordania.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Joe Biden sulla crisi in Ucraina:
> 
> "Non abbiamo intenzione di attaccare la Russia, ma difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato. Sì alla diplomazia, ma sia seria.
> Continueremo a fornire armi difensive all’Ucraina.
> ...


Situazione davvero critica.

La politica di disarmo USA degli ultimi 15 anni ha lasciato a Putin una superiorità militare schiacciante che adesso userà in tutti i modi per riprendersi i territori persi nel 97. Temo che l'Ucraina sia solo il primo passo di un piano ben piu ampio.

Le sanzioni servono fino ad un certo punto. L'intera Europa dipende dalla fornitura russa di gas e petrolio, non potremo fare la voce grossa come dice Biden.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Situazione davvero critica.
> 
> La politica di disarmo USA degli ultimi 15 anni ha lasciato a Putin una superiorità militare schiacciante che adesso userà in tutti i modi per riprendersi i territori persi nel 97. Temo che l'Ucraina sia solo il primo passo di un piano ben piu ampio.
> 
> Le sanzioni servono fino ad un certo punto. L'intera Europa dipende dalla fornitura russa di gas e petrolio, non potremo fare la voce grossa come dice Biden.


la penso come te sulle sanzioni, io ci andrei cauto perchè ci ritorna tutto dietro..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche


a mio parere perchè fa "cool" andare contro gli USA..non vedo altre ragioni visto che non ce ne sono


----------



## __king george__ (23 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Situazione davvero critica.
> 
> La politica di disarmo USA degli ultimi 15 anni ha lasciato a Putin una superiorità militare schiacciante che adesso userà in tutti i modi per riprendersi i territori persi nel 97. Temo che l'Ucraina sia solo il primo passo di un piano ben piu ampio.
> 
> Le sanzioni servono fino ad un certo punto. L'intera Europa dipende dalla fornitura russa di gas e petrolio, non potremo fare la voce grossa come dice Biden.


superiorità schiacciante verso chi scusa? non penserai verso gli usa spero


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

Oltre all'espansione NATO, penso Putin tema la primavera "russa" delle ex Repubbliche Sovietiche. Perchè dopo un eventuale uscita dalla sfera russa dell' Ucraina toccherebbe in men che non si dica anche alla Bielorussia e al kazakhistan.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> superiorità schiacciante verso chi scusa? non penserai verso gli usa spero


Gli USA non muoveranno un dito (secondo me). La Russia è di fatto l'unico paese confinante che hanno, con armi nucleari puntate verso il suolo americano.

Pensi che farebbero uno sbarco stile Normandia per salvare l'Ucraina o i Baltici?

Detto questo, al limite inviano dei piccoli contingenti, cosa ben diversa dalla Russia che combatte sul proprio territorio e dispone di tutto il proprio arsenale.

Vedremo ma secondo me una vera escalation militare non ci sarà mai. Se gli USA sono usciti con le ossa rotte da Iraq e Afghanistan dove combattevano contro eserciti vecchi di un secolo, figuriamoci cosa accadrebbe in caso un un vero conflitto contro un esercito moderno come quello russo. Senza contare che gli USA non hanno nessun interesse verso l'Ucraina o i Paesi Baltici, se non un dovere verso la Nato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

Se ci fosse guerra (speriamo ovviamente di no) gli USA di oggi perderebbero con chiunque, in stile Vietnam.
La loro forza militare sarebbe compensata dalla totale incompetenza di chi comanda..

Nelle prossime mid term Biden e il suo governo non avranno più la maggioranza. Sarà peggio del nostro parlamento.

E poi a me non è Putin che spaventa, sono gli alieni gialli.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Oltre all'espansione NATO, penso Putin tema la primavera "russa" delle ex Repubbliche Sovietiche. Perchè dopo un eventuale uscita dalla sfera russa dell' Ucraina toccherebbe in men che non si dica anche alla Bielorussia e al kazakhistan.


non c'è nessuno in quei due paesi che ha consenso tale da battere i dittatori e già si è visto


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche


essendo dichiaratosi indipendente dal 2014 non è di nessuno e in 8 anni Kiev non ha potuto riprenderselo
non l'ha dichiarato Putin indipendente, già lo era di fatto
diverso sarebbe se Putin andasse in territorio con i militari ucraini...allora sì


----------



## fabri47 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ricordatene quando semmai scoppiasse una guerra, magari poi imbracci il fucile e combatti per lui. Anzi, volendo puoi farlo già ora come volontario. Ti stimerei se lo facessi, è bello difendere anche a costo della vita i propri ideali.


La guerra è voluta dagli USA e dalla NATO. Se ci fosse buona fede in tutto questo, si lascerebbero scannare da soli Russia e Ucraina e pace a tutti. Per me Draghi e Biden, leader che hanno ridotto alla fame i propri paesi contribuendo al degrado sociale e culturale sono molto peggio di Putin.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è nessuno in quei due paesi che ha consenso tale da battere i dittatori e già si è visto



non è una questione di consenso politico, la gente ne ha piene le scatole e si riverserebbe per le strade. La Bielorussia soprattutto è una bomba ad orologeria, la gente non ne può più al contrario dei risultati delle elezioni fake di Lukashenko. Il Kazakistan è sicuramente più complesso, ma anche lì abbiamo visto i primi segnali un paio di mesi fa.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non è una questione di consenso politico, la gente ne ha piene le scatole e si riverserebbe per le strade. La Bielorussia soprattutto è una bomba ad orologeria, la gente non ne può più al contrario dei risultati delle elezioni fake di Lukashenko. Il Kazakistan è sicuramente più complesso, ma anche lì abbiamo visto i primi segnali un paio di mesi fa.


non mi sembra proprio che ne abbia piene le scatole a maggioranza, giusto alcuni...senza intromissioni estere falliscono
anche senza i brogli vincerebbe comunque nettamente, ha tutto l'apparato pubblico e militare fedele.
ti pare che possa perdere contro la moglie di un blogger in carcere ?
già era da vedere quanti voti avrebbe preso il blogger, figuriamoci la moglie catapultata dal nulla...è come se Renzi andasse in carcere per Open e si presentasse la moglie nel 2023, surreale
e l'Europa che la fa passare come una discriminata che avrebbe potuto cambiare la Bielorussia a cui dare rifugio politico...

per non parlare di Navalny, uno che fino a qualche anno fa era un estremista ideologico che in vari paesi europei sarebbe andato in galera per le sue manifestazioni e ora lo descrivono come il nemico sgradito di Putin...ma chi se lo incula


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma in nome di cosa, di grazia. Quindi siamo destinati per l'eternità a dipendere dagli altri? Abbiamo un debito non saldabile? Allora facciamoci annettere e modifichiamo la costituzione.
> 
> A me basterebbe uscire dalla UE.
> 
> Per la NATO poi ognuno fa come gli pare, vedi la Turchia. Basta volerlo, ma noi siamo i senzapalle per definizione.


Uscire dalla UE significa andare al baratro, per favore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non mi sembra proprio che ne abbia piene le scatole a maggioranza, giusto alcuni...senza intromissioni estere falliscono
> anche senza i brogli vincerebbe comunque nettamente, ha tutto l'apparato pubblico e militare fedele.
> ti pare che possa perdere contro la moglie di un blogger in carcere ?
> già era da vedere quanti voti avrebbe preso il blogger, figuriamoci la moglie catapultata dal nulla...è come se Renzi andasse in carcere per Open e si presentasse la moglie nel 2023, surreale
> ...



secondo me stai sottovalutando la forza degli eventi. In Bielorussia la maggior parte della gente se ne sta zitta per paura delle ritorsioni o del carcere. Ma le "primavere" nascono appunto dopo eventi storici. Una Ucraina fuori dalla sfera Russa porterebbe immediatamente un forte sentimento di "possiamo farlo anche noi" in Bielorussia, così come è successo nell' Est Europa a fine 80 con il crollo del muro di Berlino e la dichiarazione di indipendenza della Polonia, da lì a raffica ogni paese iniziò la propria rivoluzione, fino in Romania con la cacciata di Ciaucescu (impnensabile all'epoca)


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche


*Non mi riferisco a qui dentro.*

Parlo del mainstream: quelli che erano contro la gestione italiana della pandemia, sono gli stessi, pari pari, che sostengono Putin e lo comprendono, e quasi gli danno pure ragione.

Il che, deve far pensare: semplice, onesta e diametrale visione opposta delle cose, oppure c'è un po' di influenza di tifo politico o peggio?


----------



## Sam (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche


Quand'anche fosse così, *e non lo è*, dove sarebbe il problema?

Il concetto di guerra di aggressione è una favola che è stata inventata dagli Alleati, per giustificare lo status quo che si doveva venire a creare dopo la sconfitta dell'Asse.
Non esiste né la guerra di aggressione, né quella di espansione, né qualunque altra. Esiste solo la guerra. E da che mondo è mondo, la guerra fa parte del genere umano.
L'espansione territoriale, sia per questioni nazionaliste che per questioni economiche e strategiche, è sempre stata parte integrante delle politiche degli stati.
Senza la guerra non esisterebbe la società di oggi, perché tutto ciò che siamo deriva da conflitti tra popoli che si sono succeduti. La guerra altro non è che è un altro modo di fare politica, che piaccia o meno.

Smettiamola con questa ipocrisia. Nessun confine è inviolabile ed eterno.
La pace eterna esiste solo quando sei chiuso in una bara tre metri sotto terra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

*Bergoglio : "Rispondiamo alle armi con la preghiera e il digiuno.
Il prossimo 2 marzo, Mercoledì delle Ceneri, sia giornata di digiuno per la pace."*


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

Biden manda altri 800 soldati, 20 elicotteri e 8 F35 nei paesi baltici per farli stare tranquilli

il governo ucraino ha messo in allarme i riservisti e ha messo i parlamentari russi in black list.

la cosa che mi fa ridere è dire agli ucraini in Russia di tornare immediatamente...sono tanti e hanno una vita lì perchè in Ucraina non è stato possibile trovare lavoro, tornare dove esattamente ?


----------



## Zenos (23 Febbraio 2022)

Che clown.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

*ministero degli Esteri cinese:

"Pechino è contraria alle sanzioni alla Russia"*


The Guardian


e ora viene il bello...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Uscire dalla UE significa andare al baratro, per favore.



Probabilmente hai meno di 35 anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente hai meno di 35 anni.



bè quantomeno nel breve periodo è innegabile che andremmo nel baratro uscendo dall' UE/Euro. oltre 2 triliardi di debito denominato in Euro che dovremmo ripagare con una Lira che si iper svaluterebbe. sarebbe default tecnico al 100%.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

*"L'autoproclamata Repubblica popolare di Donetsk (DPR) ha registrato 350 attacchi contro il suo territorio negli ultimi sette giorni"*

Interfax


non penso si sparino da soli, ma di quelli altri non si parla...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministero degli Esteri cinese:
> 
> "Pechino è contraria alle sanzioni alla Russia"*
> 
> ...



Questi sono i veri demoni da temere...


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bè quantomeno nel breve periodo è innegabile che andremmo nel baratro uscendo dall' UE/Euro. oltre 2 triliardi di debito denominato in Euro che dovremmo ripagare con una Lira che si iper svaluterebbe. sarebbe default tecnico al 100%.



Ah, vedo, allora siamo ben lontani dal baratro, eh. Mettetevi d'accordo tra voi, tu e l'altro amico.

L'impressione, che tanto impressione non sembra, è che abbiamo firmato la nostra condanna a morte entrando nell'UE e dilaniando la nostra economia per colpa di quattro fessi criminali al governo.

Ma tanto sono sempre i soliti discorsi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> essendo dichiaratosi indipendente dal 2014 non è di nessuno e in 8 anni Kiev non ha potuto riprenderselo
> non l'ha dichiarato Putin indipendente, già lo era di fatto
> diverso sarebbe se Putin andasse in territorio con i militari ucraini...allora sì


Vedremo vedremo.. E comunque putin ha parlato di Ucraina come stato che non esiste..
Poi anche sullindipendenza è un discorso ampio, perché non è così che funziona che un territorio si autoproclama indipendentemente x i fatti suoi, infatti nessuno riconosce sti territori indipendenti (a parte la Russia)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, vedo, allora siamo ben lontani dal baratro, eh. Mettetevi d'accordo tra voi, tu e l'altro amico.
> 
> L'impressione, che tanto impressione non sembra, è che abbiamo firmato la nostra condanna a morte entrando nell'UE e dilaniando la nostra economia per colpa di quattro fessi criminali al governo.
> 
> Ma tanto sono sempre i soliti discorsi.



ma potrei anche darti ragione, ma sto semplicemente dicendo che oramai ci sei dentro all' Euro e tecnicamente l'Italia non può nemmeno uscirne per tante ragioni di politica monetaria, non solo il debito nostro ma anche i debiti Target2 che abbiamo in compensazione, non voglio annoiare spiegandole. Una eventuale uscita dell' Italia dall' Euro sarebbe la fine dell' Euro stesso. probabilmente siamo l'unica nazione che non può uscire, in misura minore la Spagna.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"L'autoproclamata Repubblica popolare di Donetsk (DPR) ha registrato 350 attacchi contro il suo territorio negli ultimi sette giorni"*
> 
> Interfax
> 
> ...


Si parteggia per i nazisti di Kiev 
È davvero fantastico…il potere del mainstream


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quand'anche fosse così, *e non lo è*, dove sarebbe il problema?
> 
> Il concetto di guerra di aggressione è una favola che è stata inventata dagli Alleati, per giustificare lo status quo che si doveva venire a creare dopo la sconfitta dell'Asse.
> Non esiste né la guerra di aggressione, né quella di espansione, né qualunque altra. Esiste solo la guerra. E da che mondo è mondo, la guerra fa parte del genere umano.
> ...


Discorso senza senso, che la guerra esista non significa che si debba stare dalla parte dell'aggressore.. Sennò pure Hitler lo possiamo considerare nel giusto.. Dal suo punto di vista lo era, peccato fosse un criminale

Comunque non è così sulla guerra, per esempio la nato ha combattuto diverse guerre negli ultimi decenni ma non ha mai portato a espansione di confini territoriali per i paesi..


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo vedremo.. E comunque putin ha parlato di Ucraina come stato che non esiste..
> Poi anche sullindipendenza è un discorso ampio, perché non è così che funziona che un territorio si autoproclama indipendentemente x i fatti suoi, infatti nessuno riconosce sti territori indipendenti (a parte la Russia)


Si funziona proprio così ma dipende dagli schieramenti e dagli interessi. Il Kosovo ha fatto così e sono intervenute le Nazioni Unite, se lo fa la Russia o popoli connessi alla Russia è da condannare, è una vergogna e non si fa cosi. La Russia ha riconosciuto il dombass ben 8 anni dopo…


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discorso senza senso, che la guerra esista non significa che si debba stare dalla parte dell'aggressore.. Sennò pure Hitler lo possiamo considerare nel giusto.. Dal suo punto di vista lo era, peccato fosse un criminale
> 
> Comunque non è così sulla guerra, per esempio la nato ha combattuto diverse guerre negli ultimi decenni ma non ha mai portato a espansione di confini territoriali per i paesi..


Non credo che la Russia in questi casi abbia militarmente bisogno di espandersi. Dipende da Kiev in questo caso. Dovreste vedere le cose a 360 gradi in questi casi


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *"L'autoproclamata Repubblica popolare di Donetsk (DPR) ha registrato 350 attacchi contro il suo territorio negli ultimi sette giorni"*
> 
> Interfax
> 
> ...


Quindi uno stato sovrano non è legittimato a difendere i propri territori qualora qualcuno si autoproclami indipendentemente?
Attenzione che qua si entra in territorio minatissimo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo che la Russia in questi casi abbia militarmente bisogno di espandersi. Dipende da Kiev in questo caso. Dovreste vedere le cose a 360 gradi in questi casi


Be l'ha detto putin che l'Ucraina è uno stato inventato che non esiste, mica io.. A te cosa fa pensare?
Ma secondo voi putin davvero sta facendo il buon samaritano?


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma potrei anche darti ragione, ma sto semplicemente dicendo che oramai ci sei dentro all' Euro e tecnicamente l'Italia non può nemmeno uscirne per tante ragioni di politica monetaria, non solo il debito nostro ma anche i debiti Target2 che abbiamo in compensazione, non voglio annoiare spiegandole. Una eventuale uscita dell' Italia dall' Euro sarebbe la fine dell' Euro stesso. probabilmente siamo l'unica nazione che non può uscire, in misura minore la Spagna.



Sì, Andrea, guarda, sei un ragazzo intelligente e mi piaci moltissimo perché sei sempre molto tranquillo ed equilibrato, però io trovo che spesso si cerca di giustificare la situazione dal punto di vista tecnico.

La situazione del paese può essere facilmente spiegata nella nostra dabbenaggine e una consistente se non assoluta malafede criminosa di chi ci ha comandato.

Sarò noioso, ma io vengo da un'epoca (che già era pesante dal punto di vista politico, ma sostenibilissima) dove andavamo come un treno, avevamo debito ma non molto di più, sempre per ragioni di sprechi, etcetera.

Spiegatemi per l'ennesima volta perché un paese come il nostro, che vomita eccellenze da tutte le parti, si è potuto ridurre così. Spiegatemi come può un paese come la Svizzera sostenersi, che non hanno niente. Niente di niente.

Prima della UE eravamo una potenza industriale, adesso invece, a quanto ci blaterano i filosofi progressisti, dobbiamo far arrivare disperati dalla Nigeria sui barconi per pagare le pensioni.

Io non ho più parole e trovo superfluo continuare a discutere, con tutto il rispetto per te.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si funziona proprio così ma dipende dagli schieramenti e dagli interessi. Il Kosovo ha fatto così e sono intervenute le Nazioni Unite, se lo fa la Russia o popoli connessi alla Russia è da condannare, è una vergogna e non si fa cosi. La Russia ha riconosciuto il dombass ben 8 anni dopo…


Si be la situazione in Kosovo era leggermente diversa figlia di una guerra sanguinaria e di una pulizia etnica di fatto in atto.. Praticamente il Kosovo è stato messo sotto protezione dall'ONU..
Qua la situazione è diversa dai, la volontà di putin di mostrare i muscoli è palese.. Un pezzo alla volta questo vuole rifare l'unione sovietica..

Leggitimo? Non lo so.. Ogni paese ha le sue mire.. Ma iniziare una guerra aperta con un paese europeo mi pare quantomeno grave


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be l'ha detto putin che l'Ucraina è uno stato inventato che non esiste, mica io.. A te cosa fa pensare?
> Ma secondo voi putin davvero sta facendo il buon samaritano?


No. Ma capisco assolutamente il suo punto di vista.
Paghiamo errori decennali di politica internazionale.
Per quanto mi riguarda ha ragione sull’Ucraina


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si be la situazione in Kosovo era leggermente diversa figlia di una guerra sanguinaria e di una pulizia etnica di fatto in atto.. Praticamente il Kosovo è stato messo sotto protezione dall'ONU..
> Qua la situazione è diversa dai, la volontà di putin di mostrare i muscoli è palese.. Un pezzo alla volta questo vuole rifare l'unione sovietica..
> 
> Leggitimo? Non lo so.. Ogni paese ha le sue mire.. Ma iniziare una guerra aperta con un paese europeo mi pare quantomeno grave


Si vabbè vuole rifare l’unione sovietica..ma davvero credete a ste cose?
Hai contatti con Ucraini? Io si
Tu lo sai cosa fa il governo di Kiev soprattutto ai russofoni? No. È la stessa situazione dei Kosovo ma vale meno perché c’è la Russia di mezzo questa volta. Guardati un po’ di storia russa e Ucraina
Quale sarebbe il paese europeo con il quale fa la guerra?


----------



## Djici (23 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Non mi riferisco a qui dentro.*
> 
> Parlo del mainstream: quelli che erano contro la gestione italiana della pandemia, sono gli stessi, pari pari, che sostengono Putin e lo comprendono, e quasi gli danno pure ragione.
> 
> Il che, deve far pensare: semplice, onesta e diametrale visione opposta delle cose, oppure c'è un po' di influenza di tifo politico o peggio?


Straquoto tutto.


----------



## Milo (23 Febbraio 2022)

è partito lo stato di emergenza, stanno armando i civili a Kiev.

siamo messi male


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche





pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Non mi riferisco a qui dentro.*
> 
> Parlo del mainstream: quelli che erano contro la gestione italiana della pandemia, sono gli stessi, pari pari, che sostengono Putin e lo comprendono, e quasi gli danno pure ragione.
> 
> Il che, deve far pensare: semplice, onesta e diametrale visione opposta delle cose, oppure c'è un po' di influenza di tifo politico o peggio?



Questi secondo me sono discorsi che servono solo a generare nemici e il famoso tifo che poi si vorrebbe evitare. Perciò lo trovo dannoso.

Ti devi schierare, e scegli.

Personalmente, sono tra quelli che criticano la gestione pandemica. Badalà. Trovare schieramento ideologico mi sembra un tantinello banale visto come siamo messi.

Sulla questione ucraina, non mi va di schierarmi pro Biden, perché ne ho abbastanza degli USA. La Russia il passo l'ha fatto decine di anni fa, la NATO continua ad allargarsi a macchia d'olio e gli USA marcano malissimo da eoni. Possiamo ringraziare loro per la creazione dell'ISIS e miliardi di altre problematiche, tipo bombardamenti alla canzo in Libia.

Se ora i russi cominciano a ristabilire certi equilibri, posso comprenderli. Non che mi facciano piacere le guerre.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questi sono secondo me sono discorsi che servono solo a generare nemici e il famoso tifo che poi si vorrebbe evitare. Perciò lo trovo dannoso.
> 
> Ti devi schierare, e scegli.
> 
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola, virgola e punteggiatura varia.
Perfetto


----------



## Davidoff (23 Febbraio 2022)

Gli USA sono anni che puntano ad avvicinare i missili a Mosca espandendo la NATO, sono stati loro a far partire le rivoluzioni arancioni per destabilizzare l'Ucraina e avvicinarla all'ovest. Putin ha le sue ragioni, dopo la fine dell'URSS gli occidentali promisero di non espandere la NATO ai paesi dell'ex Patto di Varsavia, ma gli americani non hanno firmato niente di scritto e se ne sono fregati. In tutta la situazione l'UE conta meno di zero, rischia di spararsi sui piedi a livello energetico ed economico con le sanzioni o, alla peggio, di trovarsi una guerra dietro casa. Tutte cose evitabili se fossimo realmente una Unione politica, economica e militare, invece di questo aborto ad uso e consumo dei banchieri.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma chi è pro putin mi spiega esattamente cosa di una guerra di espansione trova giusto? Perché al di là di discorsi su nato e UE etc.. Qua parliamo di uno stato che aggredisce militarmente il territorio di un altro paese additando scuse patetiche


In realtà questo intervento servirebbe nel fermare una guerra che dura da oramai tanti anni... che poi ad alcuni non gliene fregato un cavolo fino adesso è un'altra faccenda.. direi morale


----------



## Milanoide (23 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In realtà questo intervento servirebbe nel fermare una guerra che dura da oramai tanti anni... che poi ad alcuni non gliene fregato un cavolo fino adesso è un'altra faccenda.. direi morale



Penso che a Putin di fermare una guerra (che lui foraggia pesantemente o pensiamo che quattro minatori del Dombass combattano per anni da soli contro un esercito di una nazione?) interessi ben poco. Il punto è mantenere alta la tensione in Ucraina, con continue interferenze regionali. Infatti continuo a non credere a una "invasione" dell' Ucraina, sarebbe da folli, cosa che penso Putin non sia


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questi secondo me sono discorsi che servono solo a generare nemici e il famoso tifo che poi si vorrebbe evitare. Perciò lo trovo dannoso.
> 
> Ti devi schierare, e scegli.
> 
> ...


Eppure ho questa sensazione.

I giornalisti/opinionisti/prezzemolini vari del mainstream, che venderebbero la loro madre per non vedere questo governo di sinistra, sono gli stessi che criticavano la gestione pandemica (non mi riferisco alle critiche legittime, ma a quelle di accanimento) e appoggiano Putin quasi giustificandolo.
A vederli in faccia, al primo petardo che scoppia se la farebbero nelle braghe, ma questo non c' entra molto.

Boh, è solo una sensazione mia comunque, mi sbaglierò sicuramente.
Ma ho sempre quella leggera percezione che se ci fossero altri a loro più graditi al governo, farebbero la giravolta di opinioni.

Ripeto, sarò sicuramente malizioso.

Ma sono proprio sempre gli stessi, il che mi fa sospettare.


----------



## Sam (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Discorso senza senso, che la guerra esista non significa che si debba stare dalla parte dell'aggressore.. Sennò pure Hitler lo possiamo considerare nel giusto.. Dal suo punto di vista lo era, peccato fosse un criminale


Lascia perdere Hitler, perché quando scrivete così vuol dire che leggete la storia per quello che vi hanno insegnato a scuola. E vi hanno insegnato un mucchio di scemenze già smentite dalla storiografia.


Ripeto: il concetto di aggressore e aggredito non ha alcun senso, ma è solo una mera catalogazione forzata voluta dagli Alleati.
La guerra d'aggressione non è nemmeno un reato in sé, ma una forzatura legale addossata a quell'organizzazione criminale chiamata Tribunale Internazionale.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque non è così sulla guerra, per esempio la nato ha combattuto diverse guerre negli ultimi decenni ma non ha mai portato a espansione di confini territoriali per i paesi..


L'espansione non avviene necessariamente in termini territoriali.
L'espansione può anche essere sotto forma di sfera di influenza, con governi fantoccio che forniscono appalti nelle aree strategicamente convenienti.
Non a caso si parla di neo-colonialismo.
La guerra si fa anche per mera convenienza politica, per mantenere equilibri, come l'intervento dell'Impero Britannico nelle guerre napoleoniche, che aveva il compito di neutralizzare una potenza francese incontrollabile nel continente, che avrebbe minato la supremazia di Londra.
La guerra la si fa per mera convenienza economica, come l'intervento degli Alleati nella Seconda Guerra Mondiale. E NO, la guerra non è scoppiata perché Hitler ha invaso la Polonia. Quello si chiama pretesto. I motivi in ballo erano molto più importanti di quattro polacchi di cui non fregava niente a nessuno, e che tra l'altro volevano la guerra con la Germania più della Germania stessa (vedasi i generali polacchi che bramavano il confine all'Elba e che stavano sterminando i tedeschi della ex-Prussia Occidentale ceduta nel '19).

Gli USA e la NATO non fanno guerre di liberazione MISSIONI DI PACE. Fanno esattamente quello per cui tu accusi Putin: guerra d'aggressione.
Solo che Putin ha il coraggio di dirlo. Gli altri si fingono liberatori, per poi corrompere la popolazione con cibo e barrette di cioccolato, per far sì che si ribellino alla loro stessa bandiera (Sbarco in Sicilia docet).


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> In realtà questo intervento servirebbe nel fermare una guerra che dura da oramai tanti anni... che poi ad alcuni non gliene fregato un cavolo fino adesso è un'altra faccenda.. direi morale


Certo.. Interviene a salvare persone.. Come no..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Hitler, perché quando scrivete così vuol dire che leggete la storia per quello che vi hanno insegnato a scuola. E vi hanno insegnato un mucchio di scemenze già smentite dalla storiografia.
> 
> 
> Ripeto: il concetto di aggressore e aggredito non ha alcun senso, ma è solo una mera catalogazione forzata voluta dagli Alleati.
> ...


Vabbè dai al solito si degenara negli sproloqui..

"W lo zar! Ci vorrebbe anche qui"


----------



## Sam (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai al solito si degenara negli sproloqui..


Ascolta, onestamente mi sono stancato di sentire parlare di sproloqui da gente che non ha mai aperto un libro se non quello di scuola per prendere il bel voto e far bella figura all'esame di stato.
La Storia è molto più complessa di come la si dipinge e di come la si racconta, è fatta di mille sfaccettature e mille cose dette e non dette per questioni di convenienza politica e propaganda.
Ci sono tonnellate di testi di autori incredibili che hanno fatto un gran lavoro, come Renzo De Felice per Mussolini, o Alberto Alpozzi per il colonialismo italiano. No, Del Boca non è affidabile per sua stessa ammissione.

Il punto è: tu quanto hai letto per poter dare giudizi?
Io personalmente spendo valanghe di soldi in libri di storia e leggo molto.
Quindi prima di parlare di sproloqui solo perché non hai ben chiaro come funziona la politica e la società prova a guardarti allo specchio.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> "W lo zar! Ci vorrebbe anche qui"


Ti sorprenderebbe sapere che lo Zar è stato deposto non per la fame della popolazione, ma perché la grande finanza sionista gli era avversa (i Protocolli dei Savi di Sion nacquero in epoca zarista) e sosteneva i bolscevichi, che infatti daranno a molta della componente ebraica grandi posizioni potere nella gerarchia sovietica post-rivoluzionaria. L'unico sovietico ad aver capito la pericolosità della situazione fu proprio Stalin, che non a caso procedette con delle purghe per poi venire rinnegato dall'establishment comunista dopo la sua morte, in particolare da Nikita Kruscev, noto servo dei sionisti.

Ti sorprenderebbe anche sapere come sia possibile che dalla fine dell'800 fino al '45 si siano susseguiti diversi allarmi nei confronti della condizione ebraica con 6 MILIONI (ti torna nuovo come numero?) di persone perennemente a rischio o addirittura uccise. Tutti allarmi documentati da diversi giornali (non certo antisemiti) dell'epoca, ma che poi non hanno avuto riscontro sui censimenti. Articoli tutti disponibili sul mitico JSTOR.

Ma ripeto: se non avete mai aperto un libro possiamo parlare di quello che vi pare.

Non a caso credete alla pandemia, quando poi se ti informi un po' scopri che gli stessi attori di cui ti sto parlando poco più sopra sono CASUALMENTE gli stessi che finanziano maggiormente le organizzazioni come il WEF, WTO, World Bank, IMF, WHO e tanti altri.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eppure ho questa sensazione.
> 
> I giornalisti/opinionisti/prezzemolini vari del mainstream, che venderebbero la loro madre per non vedere questo governo di sinistra, sono gli stessi che criticavano la gestione pandemica (non mi riferisco alle critiche legittime, ma a quelle di accanimento) e appoggiano Putin quasi giustificandolo.
> A vederli in faccia, al primo petardo che scoppia se la farebbero nelle braghe, ma questo non c' entra molto.
> ...



Gli stessi che criticano il governo, la gestione pandemica e l'approccio USA forse sono quelli ai quali non vanno bene certe cose che sono a denominatore comune. Inutile elencarle.

Io invece vedo l'esatto opposto, ma guarda un po' i casi della vita.

Dall'altra parte io vedo uno schieramento con pensiero comune, pro-governo (UE, sinistroidi), pro-Biden (democratico, LGBT+) e pro-pandemia (greenpass, vaggini, restrizioni).

Se Trampe mette su un social, allora fa schifo, ma nemmeno quotato, mentre invece Twitta è una miniera di cultura del mainstream. A me non va bene né l'uno né l'altro, ma se sento dire fesserie del genere allora vengo subito portato ad attaccare questa ideologia. Se per questo passo come fanatico di Trampe, allora che ti devo dire.

Poi ci sono quelli che dicono che stiamo messi meglio di anni fa grazie a queste cose, salvo poi contraddirsi in tempo zero dicendo che siamo vicini al baratro economico se non ci attacchiamo alla UE. E vabbé.

Uno sceglie, come dicevo.

La sensazione mia è che invece non sapete assolutamente niente di come si viveva in itaglia decine di anni fa. 'Sta roba prima non esisteva. Non avete punti di riferimento e quindi vi sembra che vada tutto regolarmente. Purtroppo quasi due generazioni di malgoverno e degrado hanno scavato un solco incolmabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: "Vogliamo aderire alla NATO e alla UE."*


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Vogliamo aderire alla NATO e alla UE."*



Boom?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Vogliamo aderire alla NATO e alla UE."*



la tocca piano.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Vogliamo aderire alla NATO e alla UE."*



Ma prego, verrete accolti come dei re.

Nella scala gerarchica varrete da subito più dell'itaglia, tranquilli.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Febbraio 2022)

comunque parlando di casa nostra, ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo Giggino di Maio come Ministro degli Esteri. Vabbè che contiamo zero nei tavoli del potere ma speriamo non parli mai. Mandatelo a fare un tour di V Days in giro per l'Italia nel frattempo.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque parlando di casa nostra, ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo Giggino di Maio come Ministro degli Esteri. Vabbè che contiamo zero nei tavoli del potere ma speriamo non parli mai. Mandatelo a fare un tour di V Days in giro per l'Italia nel frattempo.


Sti 5 stalle portano pure sfiga, da quando si sono insediati solo maledizioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

*Gaffe di Borrell, responsabile UE per la sicurezza, che sollecita a vietare ai russi lo shopping a Milano in virtù delle sanzioni.
Il tweet è stato rimosso.*





h


----------



## joker07 (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma prego, verrete accolti come dei re.
> 
> Nella scala gerarchica varrete da subito più dell'itaglia, tranquilli.


Mi sa che tante sue connazionali abbandoneranno l'Ucraina nel caso, visto che non avranno più bisogno del permesso di soggiorno 
Gli italiani ovviamente saranno contenti di accoglierle.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gaffe di Borrell, responsabile UE per la sicurezza, che incita di boicottare ai russi lo shopping a Milano per applicare le sanzioni.
> Il tweet è stato rimosso.*
> 
> 
> ...



Gli "studiati" e gli "scienziati".


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gaffe di Borrell, responsabile UE per la sicurezza, che sollecita a vietare ai russi lo shopping a Milano in virtù delle sanzioni.
> Il tweet è stato rimosso.*
> 
> 
> ...


occhio che ora partono con abbraccia un russo.
Se donna lo faccio volentieri


----------



## Devil man (23 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> occhio che ora partono con abbraccia un russo.
> Se donna lo faccio volentieri


Con o senza green pass ?


----------



## Swaitak (23 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Con o senza green pass ?


al limite col condom


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

*Ragazzi, le discussioni sono andate avanti in modo civile fino ad oggi, vi chiedo di continuare così.
In questo forum c'è spazio per tutti, anche per posizioni più controverse o isolate. Quello che non può mancare è l'educazione e il rispetto.

Siete tutti liberi di esprimere le vostre posizioni, di controbattere, ma non ricominciamo con i toni della pandemia.*


----------



## Mika (23 Febbraio 2022)

Ma solo io penso che ogni giorno che passa qui diventa più problematica la cosa?


----------



## Sam (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Gaffe di Borrell, responsabile UE per la sicurezza, che sollecita a vietare ai russi lo shopping a Milano in virtù delle sanzioni.
> Il tweet è stato rimosso.*
> 
> 
> ...


Questo fa quasi il paio con la Mogherini. Un degno successore per la politica estera europea.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma prego, verrete accolti come dei re.
> 
> Nella scala gerarchica varrete da subito più dell'itaglia, tranquilli.


Non è un processo automatico, bisogna rispettare dei parametri per l'UE.. E comunque non si parla di euro


----------



## Milanoide (23 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Gli stessi che criticano il governo, la gestione pandemica e l'approccio USA forse sono quelli ai quali non vanno bene certe cose che sono a denominatore comune. Inutile elencarle.
> 
> Io invece vedo l'esatto opposto, ma guarda un po' i casi della vita.
> 
> ...


Gabri, forse ti sei già espresso e me lo sono perso.
Però, così come a chi critica Pioli e Maldini chiederei chi al posto loro, parlando di politica nazionale chi è il tuo Presidente del Consiglio e chi sono i tuoi ministri?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Penso che a Putin di fermare una guerra (che lui foraggia pesantemente o pensiamo che quattro minatori del Dombass combattano per anni da soli contro un esercito di una nazione?) interessi ben poco. Il punto è mantenere alta la tensione in Ucraina, con continue interferenze regionali. Infatti continuo a non credere a una "invasione" dell' Ucraina, sarebbe da folli, cosa che penso Putin non sia


Non capisco il punto di domanda...
L'ha dichiarato il presidente ucraino 
per mettere in mostra la non bella figura rispetto avversario


----------



## vota DC (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non è una questione di consenso politico, la gente ne ha piene le scatole e si riverserebbe per le strade. La Bielorussia soprattutto è una bomba ad orologeria, la gente non ne può più al contrario dei risultati delle elezioni fake di Lukashenko. Il Kazakistan è sicuramente più complesso, ma anche lì abbiamo visto i primi segnali un paio di mesi fa.


Mah. Hai presente l'Argentina con i peronisti che più debiti e disastri accumulano e più consenso hanno? Tuttora l'argentino medio accusa il mondo di fare un complotto contro l'argentina piuttosto che ammettere che il peronismo è una classe politica di sprovveduti che comprano il consenso distruggendo l'economia.
Nei paesi filorussi è uguale. In Kazakistan hanno protestato per aumento del costo del gas e contro le privatizzazioni che lo hanno causato.
Ricordo che il sostegno di Putin ai separatisti ha avuto pieno consenso anche dai partiti liberali e dai partiti comunisti....i vari Navalny sono persone ricattabili che tra l'altro neanche fanno opposizione seria nel senso che hanno abbandonato il partito di opposizione per crearsi quello personale.....gli Usa non vogliono che ci sia un Obama russo ma un avanzo di galera che non possa muovere un dito senza di loro. Già Eltsin lo consideravano troppo intraprendente.


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Febbraio 2022)

non ho capito, le sanzioni chi le paga poi ?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Mah. Hai presente l'Argentina con i peronisti che più debiti e disastri accumulano e più consenso hanno? Tuttora l'argentino medio accusa il mondo di fare un complotto contro l'argentina piuttosto che ammettere che il peronismo è una classe politica di sprovveduti che comprano il consenso distruggendo l'economia.


Non si puo' pretendere il cittadino medio capisca che i periodi delle vacche grasse, hanno sempre errori di fondo, perchè non esistono pasti gratis.

L' Argentina lascia perdere, ho avuto una di ragazza conosciuta ad Ibiza, ci sono stato parecchie volte e conosciuto molto bene la gente del luogo.

Per loro, la colpa è del governo e degli immigrati.

Problemi veri, probabilmente, ma significa non vedere l' elefante nella stanza.

Semplicemente nel mondo odierno non hanno nulla di particolare da offrire.
Pensa che quando ero giù, l' inflazione aumentava del 5% da una settimana all' altra.

Non è che in Italia stiamo tutto sommato bene, perchè siamo belli e simpatici.
Ma perchè abbiamo qualcosa da offrire al globo, non c'è nulla di magico.

La Russia ha da offrire attualmente solo combustibili fossili e materie prime, siccome la prima sta per venire a mancare entro un decennio o ventennio, iniziano a fare casino e pianificare il futuro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non ho capito, le sanzioni chi le paga poi ?


UE la barca che sta affondando
con queste sanzioni si sta per dare
il colpo di grazia...  si vede che con euro
Il processo era troppo lento ( autodistruzione)


----------



## Devil man (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque parlando di casa nostra, ci rendiamo conto che abbiamo Giggino di Maio come Ministro degli Esteri. Vabbè che contiamo zero nei tavoli del potere ma speriamo non parli mai. Mandatelo a fare un tour di V Days in giro per l'Italia nel frattempo.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Gabri, forse ti sei già espresso e me lo sono perso.
> Però, così come a chi critica Pioli e Maldini chiederei chi al posto loro, parlando di politica nazionale chi è il tuo Presidente del Consiglio e chi sono i tuoi ministri?



Ma, amico mio, io capisco la tua sottile polemica "bonaria". Lo so benissimo che chi critica poi dovrebbe fornire le soluzioni.

Io soluzioni non ne ho, se non osservare e sottolineare che andiamo costantemente in una direzione di peggioramento. A me va bene chiunque, che sia di FDI o dei comunisti di Rizzo, nomi non ne faccio, ma dovrebbero essere persone che hanno idee chiare e si impongono con determinazione, non lo schifo che stiamo vivendo.

Voglio persone che prendono decisioni impopolari ma corrette per rimettere in piedi il paese. Voglio vedere cose sensate. Non voglio più vedere ad esempio i banchi a rotelle o altre idiozie, e non voglio più vedere gente che dice di ritirarsi dalla politica e dopo anni ce la ritroviamo ancora a comandare, perdipiù indagata. Un po' di frusta secondo me non farebbe male per raddrizzare tutto questo abominio.

Io non sono per l'emarginazione del paese e la dittatura di destra, ma questa condotta attuale mi fa vomitare, e mi meraviglio che la si prenda così sottogamba. Sono per difendere la nazione perché saremmo uno splendido paese con un minimo di coscienza. Senza prevaricazioni sugli altri e ben disposti ad aiutare. Senza tutte le ideologie e le schifezze odierne.

Per me siamo stati raggirati con malafede, mi spiace ma sono un complottista, come per la gestione pandemica.

La nostra partecipazione alla UE è stato a mio parere un fallimento, e andrebbero perlomeno ridiscussi tutti i parametri sbattendo i pugni sul tavolo. Se così non è, allora teniamoci l'attuale situazione e amen.

Poi magari un giorno ne riparleremo, io non la vedo bene nel futuro.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

sono due giorni che dicono "è entrato in un paese sovrano"...parliamo del nulla al momento

leader separatisti:

*"Non ci sono al momento truppe russe sul territorio della Repubblica di Donetsk (DPR)*

La presenza di truppe russe nel Donbass sarebbe possibile solo nel caso di una offensiva in piena regola da parte di Kiev. In quel caso, Mosca avrebbe il diritto di inviare i soldati"


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

quanto è ridicola Ursula che poco fa ha parlato del gas norvegese ?
guarda i numeri santo cielo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono due giorni che dicono "è entrato in un paese sovrano"...parliamo del nulla al momento
> 
> leader separatisti:
> 
> ...


La presenza di truppe russe nel territorio ucraino occupato dai ribelli filorussi è stato confermato del rilevazioni dei droni NATO, lo ha confermato anche il segretario generale della NATO ieri.
In oltre ci sono svariati video e foto che mostrano l'ingresso delle forze russe a Donetsk.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

quest'altra caprona...Vestager:

"*Non ci sono dubbi che Nord Stream 2 non è un progetto di interesse europeo*, noi abbiamo le condutture che sono necessarie per noi e hanno il loro percorso e soddisfano le nostre esigenze."


----------



## vota DC (23 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La presenza di truppe russe nel territorio ucraino occupato dai ribelli filorussi è stato confermato del rilevazioni dei droni NATO, lo ha confermato anche il segretario generale della NATO ieri.
> In oltre ci sono svariati video e foto che mostrano l'ingresso delle forze russe a Donetsk.


Bisogna vedere se entrano come volontari stile brigate internazionali in Spagna o come truppe russe.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

*Lavrov:*

*"Le sanzioni in risposta all'Occidente saranno dure e dolorose"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere se entrano come volontari stile brigate internazionali in Spagna o come truppe russe.


Avendo ieri il Parlamento russo autorizzato ufficialmente l'utilizzo delle forze armate russe al di fuori del territorio nazionale direi che questo risponde alla tua domanda.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Le sanzioni in risposta all'Occidente saranno dure e dolorose"*



Sarei per piegarmi a 90^ con la Russia. Ma chissenefrega della NATO, qui si tratta di vedere bollette alle stelle e repressione economica. Per cosa, per fare un favore agli USA?

Ma tranquilli che arriverà anche senza guerre, i nostri si sfregano le mani per approfittarne e fare la cresta. Non vedono l'ora.

Purtroppo la nostra punta di diamante della diplomazia è Giggino. Aridateme Andreotti.


----------



## Devil man (23 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La Russia ha da offrire attualmente solo combustibili fossili e materie prime, siccome la prima sta per venire a mancare entro un decennio o ventennio, iniziano a fare casino e pianificare il futuro.


mi fanno sorridere queste affermazioni..
visto che seguo il mercato e tengo sott'occhio la *Gazprom, hanno scoperto da poco* un nuovo giacimento in Russia che ammonta a 439 mila tonnellate di greggio e sono state rinvenute anche riserve di gas disciolto pari a 86 milioni di metri cubi.
Senza contare che *la Russia è uno dei maggiori produttori mondiali di metalli critici. È il più grande esportatore di palladio, 20,7% , ed è al secondo posto dopo il Cile per il rame, 7,1% (* il palladio costa 900 $ più dell'*oro ).*
In più la Russia ha chiuso con la Cina un accordo *di 30 ANNI* di forniture da Gazprom attraverso il nuovo gasdotto...

se vuole la Russia si può comprare 3-4 nazioni Europee

con le sanzioni la Russia si pulisce il sedere... *la Russia starà bene per i prossimi 30 anni con gli accordi presi con la Cina..NON HA BISOGNO DI VENDERE IL GAS IN EUROPA...se vuole può chiudere tutti i rubinetti*


----------



## pazzomania (23 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mi fanno sorridere queste affermazioni..
> visto che seguo il mercato e tengo sott'occhio la *Gazprom, hanno scoperto da poco* un nuovo giacimento in Russia che ammonta a 439 mila tonnellate di greggio e sono state rinvenute anche riserve di gas disciolto pari a 86 milioni di metri cubi.
> Senza contare che *la Russia è uno dei maggiori produttori mondiali di metalli critici. È il più grande esportatore di palladio, 20,7% , ed è al secondo posto dopo il Cile per il rame, 7,1% (* il palladio costa 900 $ più dell'*oro ).*
> In più la Russia ha chiuso con la Cina un accordo *di 30 ANNI* di forniture da Gazprom attraverso il nuovo gasdotto...
> ...



Non che vengono a mancare fisicamente, ma che ormai tutti puntano ad abbandonare i combustibili fossi, chi più velocemente chi meno, ma il processo è palesemente partito.

Comunque hai ragione, era ambiguo il mio messaggio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Vogliamo aderire alla NATO e alla UE."*



Eccallà,è arrivato l'asino supremo!

Fa questa affermazione proprio dopo che Vladimiro ha più volte ribadito che non può accettare una nuova bandierina nato a due passi da casa sua,...good job Zelensky,good job.


----------



## Djici (23 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eccallà,è arrivato l'asino supremo!
> 
> Fa questa affermazione proprio dopo che Vladimiro ha più volte ribadito che non può accettare una nuova bandierina nato a due passi da casa sua,...good job Zelensky,good job.


Invece fa benissimo a dire quello che vuole.
Non e che solo la Russia può dire e imporre quello che vuole.

Il presidente attuale del ucraina vorrebbe entrare nel mondo occidentale 
Non vedo il problema. Poi che possa farlo perché l'occidente accetta o meno e un altro discorso.
O deve chiedere il permesso anche per respirare?


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov:
> 
> "Le sanzioni in risposta all'Occidente saranno dure e dolorose"*


Taaac


----------



## Milanoide (23 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mi fanno sorridere queste affermazioni..
> visto che seguo il mercato e tengo sott'occhio la *Gazprom, hanno scoperto da poco* un nuovo giacimento in Russia che ammonta a 439 mila tonnellate di greggio e sono state rinvenute anche riserve di gas disciolto pari a 86 milioni di metri cubi.
> Senza contare che *la Russia è uno dei maggiori produttori mondiali di metalli critici. È il più grande esportatore di palladio, 20,7% , ed è al secondo posto dopo il Cile per il rame, 7,1% (* il palladio costa 900 $ più dell'*oro ).*
> In più la Russia ha chiuso con la Cina un accordo *di 30 ANNI* di forniture da Gazprom attraverso il nuovo gasdotto...
> ...


Vero.
Però credo che a Putin bruci un po' il belino perché la Cina in 25 anni ha messo la freccia e alla Russia gli fa marameo in termini di potenza economica.
Con le sole risorse naturali non vai lontano. Vivi di conserva.
Strano perché alla Russia non mancano i cervelli.
Però alle fiere internazionali di meccanica ti vengono a chiedere cose e tu ti domandi come sia caduta in basso la nazione che mandò in orbita lo Sputnick.
Perché dipendono così dall'estero per costruire le stesse macchine di estrazione e pompaggio?
Peraltro in Ucraina ci stava il loro campione nazionale che motorizzava la Marina Militare. Chissà che fine ha fatto e chi se la cucca.
Poi c'è chi ritiene che la Cina sia sempre stato un colosso molto avanzato e lungamente assopito.
Qualcun altro sosteneva che la Cina non fosse il monolite che appare e che dovesse essere attaccata fin dagli anni '90 per difendere l'idea di Occidente.


----------



## hakaishin (23 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è un processo automatico, bisogna rispettare dei parametri per l'UE.. E comunque non si parla di euro


Bella sta roba, far entrare in UE nazioni che non c’entrano nulla con la nostra storia e cultura e che non hanno manco la forza di avere l’euro che noi ci siamo sciroppati senza fiatare. Ma si, facciamo entrare anche la Turchia no?


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella sta roba, far entrare in UE nazioni che non c’entrano nulla con la nostra storia e cultura e che non hanno manco la forza di avere l’euro che noi ci siamo sciroppati senza fiatare. Ma si, facciamo entrare anche la Turchia no?


Se ne parla da anni ma alla fine non mi pare sia successo..

Concordo sugli aspetti identitaria.. Almeno a grandi linee l'Europa dovrebbe avere una cultura comune


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece fa benissimo a dire quello che vuole.
> *Non e che solo la Russia può dire e imporre quello che vuole.*
> 
> Il presidente attuale del ucraina vorrebbe entrare nel mondo occidentale
> ...



Imporre ?
Veramente è la NATO (Usa) che anno dopo anno si sta lentamente avvicinando alla Russia con schiere di missili a medio e corto raggio posizionate sempre più a est.

E la NATO anni fa si era impegnata a non espandersi proprio ad est,cosa che invece ha fatto più e più volte  

Poi Zelensky può dire e fare ciò che vuole,basta che poi non chieda aiuto a nessuno,dal momento che queste dichiarazioni vanno solamente a gettare altra benzina sul fuoco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece fa benissimo a dire quello che vuole.
> Non e che solo la Russia può dire e imporre quello che vuole.
> 
> Il presidente attuale del ucraina vorrebbe entrare nel mondo occidentale
> ...


Se gli stati confinanti con la Russia vedono quest'ultima come un problema da cui fuggire vuol dire che la politica estera russa È UN FALLIMENTO.
Quindi è inutile incolpare NATO o chiunque altro, la Russia si faccia un esame di coscienza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Imporre ?
> Veramente è la NATO (Usa) che anno dopo anno si sta lentamente avvicinando alla Russia con schiere di missili a medio e corto raggio posizionate sempre più a est.
> 
> E la NATO anni fa si era impegnata a non espandersi proprio ad est,cosa che invece ha fatto più e più volte
> ...


Ancora, quindi se gli stati dell'Est fuggono dalla Russia e vogliono entrare nella sfera d'influenza occidentale è colpa della NATO?
Non ti viene in mente che la Russia abbia completamente sbagliato la gestione della sua politica estera? 

Perché tutti questi stati preferiscono l'occidente alla Russia? Ognuno va dove gli conviene no? 

I fallimenti russi con i loro "vicini" sono palesi.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ancora, quindi se gli stati dell'Est fuggono dalla Russia e vogliono entrare nella sfera d'influenza occidentale è colpa della NATO?
> Non ti viene in mente che la Russia abbia completamente sbagliato la gestione della sua politica estera?
> 
> Perché tutti questi stati preferiscono l'occidente alla Russia? Ognuno va dove gli conviene no?
> ...


forse perchè quei paesi ragionano ancora in ottica Unione Sovietica e hanno pregiudizi per il passato recente...in effetti una cosa che andrebbe chiesta è come mai la Germania sia stata perdonata per l'espansionismo nazista e non la Russia.
una riflessione molto utile da fare

soprattutto per le zone a confine della Russia, il piano tedesco nazista era di usarli come territori per le fide SS
lì sono stati praticati i primi crimini poi standardizzati contro gli ebrei e non ha pagato praticamente nessuno

i paesi baltici sono stati i primi territori "judenfrei" con tutti uccisi o deportati, forse hanno rimosso il passato...


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella sta roba, far entrare in UE nazioni che non c’entrano nulla con la nostra storia e cultura e che non hanno manco la forza di avere l’euro che noi ci siamo sciroppati senza fiatare. Ma si, facciamo entrare anche la Turchia no?


infatti anche la Turchia fece richiesta anni fa, ma far richiesta non porta a nulla perchè i paesi non rispettano i punti

l'Ucraina già sotto Poroshenko parlava di Europa, ma non poteva mai entrare con praticamente tutti i punti non rispettati

ci sono attualmente una serie di paesi, vedi pure Ex Jugoslavia, che non facendo mai le riforme necessarie non potranno mai entrare

per entrare devi avere una certa autonomia delle istituzioni, economia di mercato, diritti di base, libertà etc


----------



## vota DC (23 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se gli stati confinanti con la Russia vedono quest'ultima come un problema da cui fuggire vuol dire che la politica estera russa È UN FALLIMENTO.
> Quindi è inutile incolpare NATO o chiunque altro, la Russia si faccia un esame di coscienza.


Un conto è Estonia, un altro è Ucraina che dalle rivolte in piazza contro la rivoluzionaria arancione timoshenko è passata al golpe di palazzo con tanto di battaglioni nazisti e poi il presidente non è stato confermato ma rimpiazzato da.....un comico.
In Estonia devi andare con il lumicino per cercare uno che vuole tornare dal russi.
In America hanno la dottrina Monroe e si vedono bene dal mettere missili russi a Cuba e in Venezuela nonostante lo vogliano. È inevitabile che in ogni paese ci sia il mazzettaro di turno pronto a svenderlo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> forse perchè quei paesi ragionano ancora in ottica Unione Sovietica e hanno pregiudizi per il passato recente...in effetti una cosa che andrebbe chiesta è come mai la Germania sia stata perdonata per l'espansionismo nazista e non la Russia.
> una riflessione molto utile da fare
> 
> soprattutto per le zone a confine della Russia, il piano tedesco nazista era di usarli come territori per le fide SS
> ...


I baltici odiano i russi, chiediti perché baltici e ucraini furono i primi collaborazionisti dei tedeschi durante la campagna contro l'URSS.

Non si può cambiare il pensiero di questi popoli, non vogliono avere nulla a che fare con i russi. A ragione tra l'altro.


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I baltici odiano i russi, chiediti perché baltici e ucraini furono i primi collaborazionisti dei tedeschi durante la campagna contro l'URSS.
> 
> Non si può cambiare il pensiero di questi popoli, non vogliono avere nulla a che fare con i russi. A ragione tra l'altro.


a torto e non di poco, visto che hanno più scambi commerciali con Mosca rispetto a Roma o Londra
poi dovremmo fare una differenza tra Lituania, cattolica e con meno russi, rispetto ad Estonia e Lettonia che sono ortodossi (e atei come reduci comunisti) e a confine più diretto con continui scambi alla frontiera
intanto parlano russo tutti gli adulti...

me lo sono chiesto il motivo infatti, per me dipende da due cose: 1)passato ancora troppo vicino e 2)una parte di politica nazionalista che ha marciato su questo

intanto è stata l'URSS a salvarli dal nazismo, non hanno mai messo piede gli alleati a Est Europa
fino a Berlino Est ha fatto piazza pulita l'URSS dei nazisti, campa cavallo se tutti quei paese avessero dovuto aspettare gli americani o peggio gli inglesi che stavano inguaiati pure
poi se qualcuno rimpiange i nazisti perchè dopo hanno avuto il comunismo per tot. anni...prego


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a torto e non di poco, visto che hanno più scambi commerciali con Mosca rispetto a Roma o Londra
> poi dovremmo fare una differenza tra Lituania, cattolica e con meno russi, rispetto ad Estonia e Lettonia che sono ortodossi (e atei come reduci comunisti) e a confine più diretto con continui scambi alla frontiera
> intanto parlano russo tutti gli adulti...
> 
> ...


I baltici hanno continuato a combattere i sovietici anche dopo la fine della seconda guerra mondiale (Vedi i fratelli della foresta).

Non capite che l'odio per la Russia è radicato nella loro cultura, i sovietici hanno sempre trattato ucraini e baltici come popolazioni di serie b, basta anche documentarsi sull'Holodomor.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Febbraio 2022)

*Il ministro degli Esteri russo attacca Di Maio e Draghi:

"Di Maio ha una strana idea di diplomazia.
Dice che Draghi verrà in Russia per un colloquio? La diplomazia è stata creata per risolvere situazioni di conflitto e alleviare la tensione, e non per viaggi vuoti in giro per i Paesi e degustare piatti esotici a ricevimenti di gala. I partner occidentali devono imparare a usare la diplomazia in modo professionale."*


----------

